# Lunch hours on 4



## Hangry (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm on the SWC and was told lunch doesn't begin until 12:30. Is this normal? I thought lunch began at 11:30?


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm on the 4 right now too.........been riding a number of years and seen it vary a little due to number of folks on train.

BTW is this the roughest ride ever??? I'll be at 12:30 lunch.


----------



## Hangry (Sep 16, 2016)

agreed! This is a rough ride!!! I detrain at abq. Was hoping for an early lunch given the delay. lol. Ah well.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Sep 17, 2016)

From what I can see, lunch begins at 11:30am, MT while breakfast finishes at 10:30am PT. It sounds like someone forgot to adjust their watch properly for the time change.


----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2016)

Meal times often vary by train on LD routes like the SWC.


----------

